# Membership in Cadets AND the Reserve



## cdn031 (30 Oct 2008)

Reaching out to the Brain Trust with a question from one of my Cadets:

"Can a young person, say age 16 to 18 be a member of the Army Cadets and the Reserves at the same time?"

I know this WAS possible - 'cause I was, as were many of my pals
and I cant seem to find any legal reason why not. 
Is there an unfamiliar Queens reg etc out there that forbids it?


(Disclaimer: I DID search - so if this has been covered, Its not that I'm lazy, merely an incompetent searcher!!)

Take good care


----------



## bms (30 Oct 2008)

Yes. Just that any activities involving the Reserves should take precedence over any Cadet activities.

 Infact, a Cadet from my corps(C/Sgt.) is enrolled in the reserves, but still parades at the corps. She usually can't make it to the expeditions and for anything formal(like a mess dinner) she would be wearing her DEU(at the request of the CO) as Pte(R). And, another one is joining up as well. So, it must be possible.


----------



## gwp (30 Oct 2008)

GridNorth said:
			
		

> Reaching out to the Brain Trust with a question from one of my Cadets:
> 
> "Can a young person, say age 16 to 18 be a member of the Army Cadets and the Reserves at the same time?"
> 
> ...



Yes, here is the reference CATO 13-07

http://www.cadets.ca/_docs/cato-oaic/1307_b.pdf

The difficulty comes in the time required to give to both organizations.  Further, when the person is in their CF uniform he/she is under a different set of rules and regulations (CSD) than a cadet.  Also, a cadet who is also a member of the CF when on CF property, ships, etc. is also under the CSD no matter the dress is subject to higher sanctions than a cadet only would be.  See the last para of the reference. 

Some youngsters have difficulty making the distinction that being a cadet and being a member of the CF is different.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Oct 2008)

This has been covered. Please do a search.

Locked

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

